# Kayak Storage Cart



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

So I got sick of lifting my PA to put it in my truck every time I take it out (which has actually only been a couple times now), so I set out to build a cart that'd just roll out into my driveway and I could load and unload it there onto and off of the bed. This is what I came up with. Saw a picture on another website of one similar and it seemed to work great. Thought I would post it up here in case anyone wanted to do one too.
BTW, If you want me to build you one, PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

im going to build one and then tell my wife I need a pro angler to put on top.


----------

